# Hiding a sub-woofer in new construction theater



## Mazer (Feb 10, 2012)

I've got a new house under construction and trying to figure out the best place to hide the sub-woofer. I have a Paradigm PS-1200 subwoofer (back firing) that I'd like to use with new in wall Polk front, center, & rear speakers. I'd like the sub to be hidden from view. I've got a fairly big closet space right next to my A/V cabinet (6'x3.5') and was thinking about potentially placing the sub in the wall, firing out into the room with some type of vent covering it up. Another alternative is to place it in the ceiling, firing down as there is just attic space above the room. 

Framing was just complete so sky is the limit right now. The electrician is working for the next week so I'd like to make sure I have power wherever it goes. Below is the layout of the theater and a pic of the closet area (where the text is describing the AV area) next to the built-in A/V cabinet. You guys got any suggestions? Thanks!


----------



## Mazer (Feb 10, 2012)

Trying to get the images to show up, you guys seeing them?


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

I cannot - pretty sure you need 5 posts to be able to post links / pictures. You can get to 5 posts in the post padding thread here.

And, welcome to HTS - enjoy your time with us!! :wave:


----------



## Mazer (Feb 10, 2012)

Thanks, I'll try again.


----------



## Mazer (Feb 10, 2012)

[img=http://img703.imageshack.us/img703/7173/photowic.th.jpg]
[img=http://img16.imageshack.us/img16/7563/screenshot20120210at847.th.png]


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

There you go - I can see them now. Unfortunately, I don't have a good answer for you - hopefully someone with a bit more knowledge in that area will chime in soon. Good luck!


----------



## RBTO (Jan 27, 2010)

Don't know about your arrangement, but some folks have placed subwoofers in the floor and used a heating grill to let them fire upwards.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Mazer said:


> I've got a fairly big closet space right next to my A/V cabinet (6'x3.5') and was thinking about potentially placing the sub in the wall, firing out into the room with some type of vent covering it up. Another alternative is to place it in the ceiling, firing down as there is just attic space above the room.


The main issue is whether or not the desired location will deliver good frequency response for the sub, or at least response good enough to be equalized. Unfortunately, it’s impossible to know that for sure pre-construction. 

An alternative, perhaps for down the road – instead of dumping a manufactured sub into the closet, why not use the closet itself as an enclosure for a _mundo_ DIY sub?

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## nholmes1 (Oct 7, 2010)

Or you can do an Infinite Baffle setup and really rock that theater since you only have attic space above...


----------

